# Bass fishing new to the area



## AFFISHER (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello all just moved to Pensacola from Idaho and am looking at some good places to fish. I have a 20ft triton and no knowledge of the area so if there's any good spots around Pensacola for bass I'm all ears. Also looking for a bass nation affiliated club around the area so I can get into the tournament scene here. Thanks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Escambia River, Yellow River and Blackwater River. Black creek, East River.


----------



## AFFISHER (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm used to big mountain reservoirs are there any hazards in the escambia or is it safe to run a boat in?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you are looking to catch some big bags of bass, Lake Seminole and Lake Talquin are the places to go. Seminole routinely produces 25lb+ limits, and Talquin has some real trophies swimming around. Lots of tournaments on both lakes, but Seminole usually has several every weekend from Jan.-June. Seminole is the most fun lake I've ever fished, because of all the different ways to fish the lake and numbers of nice bass swimming around in that hydrilla. It's a little over 2 hours from Pensacola, and pretty much all of that is on I10, so not a bad trip at all.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

AFFISHER said:


> I'm used to big mountain reservoirs are there any hazards in the escambia or is it safe to run a boat in?


It is safe to run a boat in, but be aware of logs and stick-ups, especially when you get north of the power plant, best to take it easy the first few times to see where the snags are. If we can ever get it to stop raining for a few weeks it's best to go when the water is low and make a mental note of what you see. Tidal rivers are a different animal than reservoirs, but there are some good fish to be had, good luck.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Everywhere down here has hazards, if not submerged logs or sandbars, there's always an idiot boater you may encounter. If you want a reservoir, the closest would be Hurricane Lake (with water hazards), trolling motor use only. There's smaller ones around too, such as Stone Lake in Century. Just google best lakes to fish in NW Florida.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Also a lot of good fishing over in the Mobile/Tensaw delta that's pretty close to home. I know Media Bass has a delta division over there, and several other good tournament series. Aroundthetournamenttrail.com is a great place to check for upcoming tournaments.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Also, take note. Some of the river hazards will move w/ water fluctuations, so that laydown that was there before those rains, might be a mile or more in a diff. spot. Carry a spare prop. for sure.


----------

